# Please help with costume ideas!



## Bond2007 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello everyone, 
I am a college student and 2 other friends and I would like to dress up as something - the more ridiculous the better. We want to stay away from anything gory - we want a more humour angle. We are having tons of trouble - we were at the costume shop 2 hours today and came up with nothing. 

Any ideas are appreciated! 
Thanks!! [8D]


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

How about the three blind mice? Check out the rat guy on my website. When you get to the website go to the bottom of the page and click on "next five", scroll down til you see the rat guy...What you don't see in the pictures is that the rat actually has fake cheese sewn inside his coat panels, he's a wheelin' dealin' kinda rat...If you're interested in something like that I can help you through the costume together. Not very expensive...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

okay you can get any old sweat shirt(grey is best) and then turn it inside out now.... go to ever public wash n dry and raid some lint traps at home too. you are: belly button lint. or, get bald or shower caps buy bags of cotton balls which you glue to cap tightly together wear it and white clother you are q-tips.or safty pin various socks,hankie etc to a dark shirt and jeans from inside now add a few dryer sheets you are .... static cling. glue or tape snack size chips like ritz,chips ahoy...whatever your local market sells all over you you are a snack bar. were filthy beat up clothes dont tie shoes shirt untucked muck up hair. get/make a nametag write JOE you are a "sloppy joe" . get a fake pig nose at party store wrap a cozy blanket around your shoulders. know someone who gets stuff dry cleaned? beg the plastic and chintzy hanger and your....dry cleaning hang hanger from shirtneck.....

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## xlOVElYOx (Oct 28, 2004)

Hooters girls?¿?[:I]
oor.. adult girl scouts?!
[] lol

~!jamie


----------



## lainamt (Oct 29, 2004)

my sister in law, my husband, and i are going as Velma, Shaggy, and daphne from the Scooby Doo Gang. Costumes were put together by going to the resale shops around town. Daphne cost about $7.00 from head to toe, Shaggy cost about $5.00, and Velma cost about $8.00.

Now that is a costume for a college budget.

Laina in michigan


----------

